# Summer



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

It was a sunny day. We went to a lake in Belgium. A beautiful place. When we arrived the wild horses were grazing on the other side of the lake. It wasn' t the good moment for taken pictures. (Too much light and sun). Paco enjoyed it just like me and my wife Catlin. 

1 The horses. 









2









3









4









5









6









7









He is so incredibly strong. This was his expression after almost three hours 
fooling around. :doh:
8


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

You have quite a talent for taking beautiful pictures!! I wish I could pay you to come take some of my two!!!

Paco is one lucky boy that's for sure!!!!

Sandra


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow...they are incredible! You have the best camera, the best background, and the handsomest dog! Thanks for sharing, they really are amazing.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Amazing pictures! I LOVE the second one and of course the last one! Lovely!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

He seems to really enjoy showing off his pearly whites!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

In my next life, will you take me in as your dog?!?!?


----------



## Krista (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous pics!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



Lilliam said:


> In my next life, will you take me in as your dog?!?!?


OK but only if you like swimming


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful as always! Even DH smiled...


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I was born on an island and my first good friends were fishies who kept nibbling on my toes when I was a toddler....I think I can swim if I can come live as your dog!!!!


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

This dog is lucky to have such a nice place to play! Pic 2 is very nice.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

SweetSoul said:


> Wow...they are incredible! You have the best camera,


I have a good camera but a few minutes ago I bought another one on ebay. 
40 years old but even better as a hasselblad. 

This beautiful analog Rolleiflex 3003 and a planar 50 1.8 lens


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Beautiful as always! Even DH smiled...


Thanks Kimm


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Lilliam said:


> I was born on an island and my first good friends were fishies who kept nibbling on my toes when I was a toddler....I think I can swim if I can come live as your dog!!!!




You are very welcome. :


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

More stunning pictures. It sure looks like Paco was having a great day in a beautiful place.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures of Paco. You are so talented with the camera. I love the last one.


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

I loved looking at your fantastic pictures of Paco and wow...wild horses. What a great area to live and run in.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

julinem said:


> What a great area to live and run in.


It is. A different day, a different view but this is the spot were I took these pictures.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You post a photo of a camera and you make it look so simple...LOL


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Kimm said:


> You post a photo of a camera and you make it look so simple...LOL


It is simple. Photography is no algebra. Understand a little bit and then just follow your heart.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Rik, GORGEOUS!!! I love your action shots! Maybe someday I will get there. : )


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How beautifull, you are so talented.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

WOWWWW!!! Those pictures are absolutely stunning. Wish I could take even half as good pics . . . I was never good at algabra . . .


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Paco is gorgeous, simply gorgeous.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Sigh... I love your pictures!


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

wonderful shots, as usual!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Beautiful. I always enjoy your pictures


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

superb pics again Rik, Paco looks just GReat


----------



## Dina (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello Rik, this is my first post ever on the retriever forum - I've been lurking for two years now - but I could not resist. What a beautiful place (and pictures) somewhere in the north I suppose since you live in Maastricht. Being Belgian myself I wondered where this idyllic location is to be found. Immagine - wild horses in Belgium!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful! Paco has the most intense expressions and you catch them so beautifully.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Dina said:


> Hello Rik, this is my first post ever on the retriever forum - I've been lurking for two years now - but I could not resist. What a beautiful place (and pictures) somewhere in the north I suppose since you live in Maastricht. Being Belgian myself I wondered where this idyllic location is to be found. Immagine - wild horses in Belgium!


Welcome Dina. 

It is between Opgrimbie and Zutendaal. It's a part of the national park " Hoge Kempen". Search in "google earth" "Opgrimbie" and you will find it.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Beautiful! Paco has the most intense expressions and you catch them so beautifully.


Thank you Steph.


----------



## Dina (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Rik, I know where I'll take Juno, my two year old retriever, one of the next weekends though I doubt my pictures will come out as beautiful as yours.

Bea


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

rik said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> OK but only if you like swimming


I want to come back as one of your dogs, too! Plus, I LOVE swimming! LOL


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wendy427 said:


> I want to come back as one of your dogs, too! Plus, I LOVE swimming! LOL


Join the club. You are welcome.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

rik said:


> It is. A different day, a different view but this is the spot were I took these pictures.


You realize, you're blessed, right?? I'm in the armpit of Texas. I would kill to have beauty like that, at my back door!


----------

